# What is it about Grape Nuts cereal?



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

A couple of years ago, I had some Grape Nuts (okay, so we made Crunchy Muchy Honey Cakes and didn't have the recipe ingredients and so I subbed, and then ate way too many of them)....and got totally sick. I mean, I was up all night with







coming from both ends. It was disgusting! And for the longest time, I couldn't even think of Grape Nuts without feeling a little ill.

Last week, I bought the first box of Grape Nuts since. I ate a bowl this morning. And tonight, I feel totally like







. Ugh. Crampy. Gassy (okay, farting like my dh does after beer and chili, but don't ladies say "I feel a little gassy" :LOL) Like I want to vomit.

It isn't like I don't eat fiber, which is what I thought it was the last time, just waaaayyyy tooooo much fiber....but I eat veggies and fruit constantly....I'm regular







But for some reason, Grape Nuts make my body go







s.

What is your trigger food? What makes you ill? Or if you have any insight into why GN to this to me, I'd really like to know. Cause I really love the CRUNCH factor.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Have you tried Harvest Crunch? That's got lots of crunch factor (go figure lol), and might be okay. I can't help you on the grape nuts, I've never eaten them.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Grape nuts taste how I imagine rabbit food would. Blech

Maybe it's the wrong kind of fiber...it's not the same as eating a bunch of carrot sticks and an apple, you know? High high fiber can definately make you gassy. (I'm not even sure how much fiber those bad boys have)

Then again, could be slightly allergic or sensitive to one of the bazillion other ingredients.

Kelly


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Don't know. I love grape nuts. Never had a problem with them. I especially like them hot in the winter with brown sugar. Yummmm. Sorry I guess that's kind of OT... :LOL


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

If they're not little chocolate/brown balls with tons of sugar on 'em, I ain't interested.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

For me it's soy...anything soy. I fart like crazy and get terrible pressure in my tummy. It will make me misserable if I try to drink a soy protein drink or anything with soymilk.

DH explodes after anything with chili powder. Once, I made enchilada casserole, and we had to leave the house. :LOL I think he lost 5lbs after that dinner.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Then again, could be slightly allergic or sensitive to one of the bazillion other ingredients.

Kelly

Grape Nuts actually only have four ingredients ... I know it's still a processed food and they add vitamins but it's a lot better than most processed cereals. There's no sugar .. I have to admit that I really like Grape Nuts :LOL







: I went about four months once where every single morning I had GN and soy milk. Now that I gave up sugar if I need a quick breakfast I eat them ... I agree about the rabbit food .. I still like 'em.


----------



## wynkenblynken&nod (Apr 20, 2005)

we call it the in and out









I swear, it's better than pepto, MOM or fletchers! It goes in and 30 minutes later, everything goes out.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

LOVE Grape Nuts here...don't have that problem (only have that problem with Splenda....


----------



## Mylittlevowels (Feb 16, 2005)

Curry.
Oh, my tummy hurts just thinking about it


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

for me the list is very long.

eggs
avocados
anything with brewer's yeast in it (isn't there brewer's yeast in Grape Nuts?)

there are many other food items that I can eat a little bit, but too much causes me rather severe intestinal distress...
dairy
bread/wheat
sugar
certain fruits
nuts


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
If they're not little chocolate/brown balls with tons of sugar on 'em, I ain't interested.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

I





















Grapenuts!!! I love them mixed in w/ yogurt, I love to dip a banana in them, I love them warmed w/ milk and I LOVE Grapenut pudding... especially warm from the oven w/ a little vanilla ice-cream on top. Mmmmmm


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Mmmm... warm Grape Nuts...

Dh thinks Grape Nuts just looks like kidney stones. :LOL

As for what makes me sick... the very idea of pineapple on pizza is just bizarre to me.

I don't put coconut on my lasagna.
I don't put kiwi on my spaghetti.
Why would I want pineapple on my pizza??


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh pineapple pizza... making me soooo hungry







.... LOVE IT!!! Dh thinks it's the grossest thing in the world but it is soooo good IMO. We just got a Papa John's up the street... so good!!


----------



## late-night nan (Jan 28, 2003)

it's kefir for me, which made me sad since I was excited to try it for the probiotic benefit. the first time i tried it i had serious "tummy trouble" as my dad calls it :LOL

i heart hawaiian pizza!! pineapple on pizza is one of my favorites, but the pineapple needs to be cooked onto the pizza (not cold!).


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoAida*
For me it's soy...anything soy. I fart like crazy and get terrible pressure in my tummy. It will make me misserable if I try to drink a soy protein drink or anything with soymilk.

DH explodes after anything with chili powder. Once, I made enchilada casserole, and we had to leave the house. :LOL I think he lost 5lbs after that dinner.









:
And I know about soy and gas







!


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

Another soy avoider here (where's the gas smiley? :LOL). For me it depends on what form the soy is though. Soy oil I absolutely avoid, and soy lecithin doesn't bother me at all. Soy flour and soy milk are sort of in the middle. DD has behavioral problems with soy and for her the forms match up to what bothers me. I'm assuming when she's older it will morph into what I have.

Dairy isn't so great either.

I also seem to have a problem with garlic but that's been harder to pinpoint (ie: I've been too lazy to take the time and figure it out).

Pineapple pizza is sooooooooooooooo good


----------



## Earth Angel (Dec 13, 2004)

Beans Beans the magical fruit!!! They have been very magical for me lately.







I used to just get gassy with them and I love them so much I just didn't care, but lately, WOW I get the worst stomach pains. Haven't been eating beans lately.

Rasin Bran has been catching up with me too....makes me very stinkey and now is having the same painful effect as the beans, so thats been scraped too.

Its been quite the bummer cause I love them both...but I don't have time to be laid up on the couch with a painful stomach just cause of food. :LOL


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahverlinda*
Grape Nuts actually only have four ingredients ... I know it's still a processed food and they add vitamins but it's a lot better than most processed cereals. There's no sugar .. I have to admit that I really like Grape Nuts :LOL







: I went about four months once where every single morning I had GN and soy milk. Now that I gave up sugar if I need a quick breakfast I eat them ... I agree about the rabbit food .. I still like 'em.









I love Grape Nuts. I hate to break it to you, but they actually DO have sugar in them (although disguised). Per serving they have 5g of sugar, compared to Cheerios (plain) which has 1g/sugar per serving. The sugar hides in the "malted barley flour" . So I guess it depends on how sensitive you are to sugar, whether those 5grams count or not.

To the OP, could it be the barley flour that you are sensitive to? Or possibly one of the vitamins/minerals they add (the ingredient list is short but the things they "fortify" it with is long).


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

I







Grape Nuts!

The magic Drano veggie for me is broccoli. Or spinach. And fried food has actually given me paralyzing stomach cramps.







:


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I love grape nuts too. I get homemade ones from an Amish bakery. Sooo yummmy







I am glad they don't destroy my tummy, I know many people who are totally incapacitated after eating them.

The worst thing that does it for me is scallions. They don't do it all the time but when they do I feel like I am gonna die. After I had my first baby, the first night home with her, my mom made something with ramps in it (ramps are little wild onions) I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst gas pains ever. I was in a sleep deprived-I just had my first baby two days ago-haze and thought my uterus was rupturing. DP called the OB and woke him up. All so he could tell me to stick my butt in the air. Oh my







That was pretty embarrasing the next morning but it's funny now LOL

ND


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I love Grape Nuts! Unfortunately I'm afraid I'll knock out a filling eating those things.


----------



## Peepsqueak (Jul 5, 2005)

The trick is, do not eat too much Grape Nuts :LOL

I can only take 1/4 cup of them with low fat milk, only. Sometimes soy milk.....with high fiber cereals definately eat them in moderation....eat about half of what you would eat in another type of cereal. They are powerful to the digestive tract


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenoline*
I love Grape Nuts. I hate to break it to you, but they actually DO have sugar in them (although disguised). Per serving they have 5g of sugar, compared to Cheerios (plain) which has 1g/sugar per serving. The sugar hides in the "malted barley flour" . So I guess it depends on how sensitive you are to sugar, whether those 5grams count or not.

Oh I know they have that kind of sugar ... that's fine with me ... they just don't have any added sugarcane sugar, like Cheerios do. Although, organic "PurelyO's" don't ... anyway, cereal







, should I really think about it this much? :LOL


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I hate Grape Nuts. I know I'm weird, but I don't like cereal that _doesn't_ get soggy. I like my morning bowl of mushy stuff. :LOL

The thing that does it for me is fast food. Burger King, McDonald's, whatever- they all give me "potty issues" the next day.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Grape nuts reminds me of eating cat litter. uke


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Mama2Bug said:


> I hate Grape Nuts. I know I'm weird, but I don't like cereal that _doesn't_ get soggy. I like my morning bowl of mushy stuff. :LOL QUOTE]
> 
> They do get VERY soggy if left long enough. I don't have problems with GN, in fact I really like them (with the added tsp. of sugar). I always pour them and the milk, make the kids breakfast and then eat them and they are nice and soft!


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
Grape nuts reminds me of eating cat litter. uke









:


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

Chocolate. Gives me the runs.

Raisin Bran. Gives me gas _and_ the runs.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

: I love grape nuts. You mean everyone doesn't love grape nuts? I love grape nuts.







:

I'm lactose intolerant, so ice cream is like rocket fuel for my butt. Don't light a match, dude....kwim?


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i love grape nuts - especially hot!









i can't drink apple juice. uke


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
Grape nuts reminds me of eating cat litter. uke

:LOL


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

For me

soy, grape nuts, equal some real good toilet time.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Friendship bread. My Mom used to make it all the time and pass the starter on to me. There was something about the fermented starter that just *didn't* agree with me.

When I was pregnant with ds, Annie's shells and cheese really did a number on my system! I gave in to my cravings a few times and ate it anyway, then paid (as did dh!).


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I LOVE Grape Nuts, too. And they don't have this effect on me. In fact, I love 'em b/c they fill me up with just a small amount (it's all that fiber).
Now, if I had something fried, like a doughnut, I would feel gassy, bloaty, barfy hours later. UGH! I had a doughnut for the first time in a loooooong time last week and I thought I was gonna hurl.

Oh, and ice cream makes me really feel yucky, too. And I LOVE ICE CREAM!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finch*







: I love grape nuts. You mean everyone doesn't love grape nuts? I love grape nuts.







:

I'm lactose intolerant, so ice cream is like rocket fuel for my butt. Don't light a match, dude....kwim?

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

"Last week, I bought the first box of Grape Nuts since. I ate a bowl this morning. And tonight, I feel totally like







. Ugh. Crampy. Gassy (okay, farting like my dh does after beer and chili, but don't ladies say "I feel a little gassy" :LOL) Like I want to vomit."

I know what you mean about the gassy, bloating, ugh. I love GN and really wanted to continue eating them. Then, my dh and I were trying to add more whole grains to our diet and I went barley crazy! I cooked too many dishes with it, and was eating it 2-3 times a day. All of the sudden I could no longer stomach it. It made me gassy and crampy. I have since given up GN and also avoid recipes which rely on barley. I'm okay with 5 grain mixes which contain it, but in that it's such a small percentage, that I guess I'm okay.

Now I'm afraid that I'm reacting to soy in a similar way, as many of the other mommas on this thread noted. I love soy and am lactose intolerant, so I depend on it. What will I do without my choc. Silk and my Tofutti Cuties?


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
Grape nuts reminds me of eating cat litter. uke

:LOL
I love them on ice cream and yogurt too!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Mmm... I haven't had Grape Nuts in forever! I like them! Hot and cold. But yeah, you can't eat a lot of them.

I don't have many triggers for my gut, but something in processed bread products gives me a headache and makes me queasy. I can't eat tortillas or pita bread or Boboli pizza crusts cause of it.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Boxed cereal is not healthy.

All processed cereals and especially whole grain ones, (as well as soy too) have a lot of phytic acid... which inhibit digestive enzymes. You get gas b/c your intestines are not fully digesting the food, and it ferments. And becomes food for the bad bacteria in your gut too (the fermentation and toxins released is what causes gas).

Also the phytic acid inhibits mineral absorption, which means less nutrition that your body can use.

http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/be_kind.html

Quote:

Grains require careful preparation because they contain a number of antinutrients that can cause serious health problems. Phytic acid, for example, is an organic acid in which phosphorus is bound. It is mostly found in the bran or outer hull of seeds. Untreated phytic acid can combine with calcium, magnesium, copper, iron and especially zinc in the intestinal tract and block their absorption. This is why a diet high in improperly prepared whole grains may lead to serious mineral deficiencies and bone loss. The modern misguided practice of consuming large amounts of unprocessed bran often improves colon transit time at first but may lead to irritable bowel syndrome and, in the long term, many other adverse effects.

Other antinutrients in whole grains include enzyme inhibitors which can inhibit digestion and put stress on the pancreas; irritating tannins; complex sugars which the body cannot break down; and gluten and related hard-to-digest proteins which may cause allergies, digestive disorders and even mental illness.
And the high heat in processing creates a toxin called acrylamide

http://www.un.org/apps/news/storyAr....c&Cr1=chemical

Quote:

Widely known to cause cancer and nerve damage in animals, acrylamide is used in the manufacture of plastics and is strictly controlled by environmental regulations. In April, the Swedish National Food Administration had announced that it "unexpectedly" found the compound in certain foods cooked above 120 degrees Celsius, including potato chips, french fries, bread and processed cereal.


----------



## carriedaway (Mar 25, 2005)

hmm... well, if crunch is what you want, the kashi granola cereals (don't remember what they're called) are crunchy. as in really crunchy... like you crunch and crunch and crunch and you wonder if you're ever going to be able to eat the whole bowl because it takes so long :LOL i've never had grapenuts, though, so i don't know if it's similar.

carrie


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
Grape nuts reminds me of eating cat litter. uke











Hey, my DS#2 did that when he was about a year old! Sat right down in the middle of that big old box of cat litter







and had a feast!


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Mmm...I love Grape Nuts. Good and soggy. When I was a kid, my dad used to heat them up in the microwave with milk and margarine. (There are so many things wrong with this meal that I won't even get into it. But it's nostalgiacally yummy!)

Coffee gives me a run for my money. Or rather, for my bathroom. Love it; I drink organic fair trade. It's not good for me, but I enjoy the occasional cup. And the resulting bowel movements! It's like magic.

And add me the soggy cereal lovers. My husband thinks I'm totally weird; I won't eat cereal unless it's soggy.

Then again, we don't eat much cereal around here anymore. (See Jane's post.)


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I love grape nuts warmed with a little milk and honey. I haven't had them in a while, but I don't remember any gastrointestinal symptoms from it.
Now, Kashi's GoLean cereal, on the other hand, different story. Dh calls it "Go Mean". :LOL


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welldone*
And the resulting bowel movements! It's like magic.


:LOL


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

My mom would buy grape nuts every so often when we were growing up. I would only eat it if it was the only cereal in the house. I could never finish a bowl because they taste like crap and no matter how many bites I took they never seemed to go away. Even to this day I joke that it is impossible to finish a bowl of grape nuts because they constantly replace themselves. :LOL


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Grape nuts gives me terrible heartburn. Especially now that I am pregnant. I like them, but cant eat too much at a sitting


----------

